# Premiere Fragen!?



## firstlord18 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

 ich suche schon lange ein Programm, dass mir die Videodaten von meiner DV-Kamera auf den PC überspielt! Ich habe echt schon fast jedes Programm ausprobiert. Premiere meckert immer und bricht die Aufnahme ab, wenn nur mal eine kleine kaputte Sequenz auf dem Band ist ! 
 Naja ich verwende nun den Windows Movie Maker !
 Naja wenigstens kann der die Videodaten gescheit aufnehmen !

 Da ich in letzter Zeit (auch nach Formatieren von Windows und nach einer Neuinstallation von Premiere) Fehler beim Angleichen der Videodaten bekomme (Premiere hängt sich immer beim letzten blauen Balken auf!), habe ich mich gefragt, woran das eventuell liegt!

 Ich habe alle Daten auf einer externen USB 2.0 Platte. Erst dachte ich, es läge eventuell daran, dass diese zu lahm ist. Also habe ich mein Projekt zusammen mit den Videodaten auf C:/ kopiert, aber leider  es trotzdem nicht.

 Dann ist mir eigefallen, dass ich alle Daten mit dem Windows Movie Maker aufgenommen habe, und dass ich gehört habe, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen DV Avi 1 und Dv Avi 2 Format gibt, auch wenn ich ihn nicht kenn (Bitte aufklären!)!

 Nun habe ich kurzerhand die Scene mit Premiere aufgenommen, importiert, und siehe da, es funktioniert! Naja, auf jeden Fall frage ich mich nun, in welchem Format Premiere aufnimmt, und in welchem Format Movie Maker aufnimmt!

 Und dann müsste es doch eigentlich auch einen Konvertieren zwischen diesen beiden Formaten geben, sodass ich die mit Movie Maker aufgenommenen Daten in das Premiere Format konvertieren kann!

 Danke fürs Lesen (und beantworten  )!

 MFG
 Björn


 p.s.: Juhu, habe auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung geachtet!


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
erst mal besten Dank, dass Du auf die Gross-, Kleinschreibung geachtet hast und nicht gleich ausgeflippt bist.

Hier die Aufklärung zu DV Type 1 und DV Type 2:
Bei DV Type-1-Dateien sind die Video- und der Audio-Daten ineinander verschachtelt und werden gemeinsam in einem einzigen Kanal in der AVI-Datei gespeichert. Dies entspricht im wesentlichen der Art, wie die DV-Daten auch vom Camcorder geliefert werden.
Bei DV Type-2-Dateien sind der Video- und der Audio-Kanal in getrennten Kanälen in der AVI-Datei abgelegt. Dieser Typ kann auch von Videoschnittprogrammen gelesen werden, die die "Video For Windows"-Schnittstelle von Microsoft benutzen.

Hier findest Du einen Converter


----------



## firstlord18 (28. Oktober 2005)

mist. Unter Comments steht, dass dieser nur für Files unter 4GB richtig funktioniert!
 Gibt es eventuell auch einen anderen? oder WIe mache ich es dann, wenn ich viele Dateien über 4GB, Max 13GB habe? (Dateisystem: NTFS)


----------



## firstlord18 (31. Oktober 2005)

Weiß niemand Rat? Gibt es einen anderen Converter?
 Habe auch schon versucht, Files zu konvertieren. Leider bricht er einfahc wahrlos irgendwann ab ...
 Bei kleinen Files ( < 1gb) geht es!

 Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, die ganzen Daten umzukonvertieren? Ich brauche diese UNBEDINGT!


----------



## Nico (31. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist noch Einer


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist noch Einer


 hm, das ist leider der selbe :/
 wenn du mal auf den ersten Link klickst, da siehst du, dass das auch der Ulead converter ist :\
 Aber danke trotzdem!


----------



## Nico (1. November 2005)

Ok, war im ersten link nicht genau zu erkennen. Dann schmeiß ich noch einen auf den Markt...


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok, war im ersten link nicht genau zu erkennen. Dann schmeiß ich noch einen auf den Markt...


 hehe is ja kein problem und vielen Dank für den zweiten


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

```
Canopus  DV File Converter
 This  software converts between all Microsoft DV file formats and all Canopus DV file  formats.
```
 
 was ist denn bitte das Canopus Format? ist das dv-avi Typ2? oder ist das deren eigenes Format?


----------



## Nico (1. November 2005)

Der MM nimmt Typ1 auf, fast alle anderen  Programme brauchen Typ2, soweit ich weiß auch Canopus...


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der MM nimmt Typ1 auf, fast alle anderen Programme brauchen Typ2, soweit ich weiß auch Canopus...


Ah ok, vielen Dank!


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Soll ich da nach "Mircosoft DV-Avi Typ2" oder nach "Canapus Dv-Avi Typ2 Premiere compatible" konvertieren?


----------



## Nico (1. November 2005)

Muss gestehen, dass ich das Teil selber noch gar nicht benutzt habe. Wusste gar nicht, dass die auch noch bei Typ2 unterscheiden. Ich denke APP kann mit beiden umgehen. Einfach mal mit einem kl. "Schnipsel" ausprobieren...

Wäre schön, wenn Du Deine Erkenntnisse hier posten würdest...


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Hm, wie soll ich meine Erkenntnisse "testen" ?
 Soll ich einfach mal beide Varianten ausprobieren, neues Proejt erstellen, importieren, und schauen ob alles geht? Oder gibts da irgenden "testtool" dafür?


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Ok, habe einfach mal 2 Tests mit einem 11Gb File gemacht.
 Ich wollte dazusagen (bzgl der Geschwindigkeit der Konvertierung), dass ich von einer externen USB2.0 gelesen habe und auf diese auch wieder drauf geschrieben wurde!

 Also, nun zu den 2 Ergebnissen:

 -premiere compatible canopus avi (avi2):
 30min gedauert
 Fehler vom Converter ausgegeben: your destination file has not been written completely. please verify it before deleting source file!
 Fehler beim Öffnen mit Windows Media Player Classic: ein entsprechendes Dekomprimierungsprogramm konnte nicht gefunden worden. Sound , is aber sehr schlechte Qualität!
 lässt sich jedoch mit VideoLan öffnen!  
 Premiere sagt beim Importieren: Die Datei weißt eine nicht unterstützte Komprimierung auf!

 microsoft avi (avi2):
 30min gedauert
 Fehler vom Converter ausgegeben: your destination file has not been written completely. please verify it before deleting source file!
 Sound un Videoqualität ist gut.Lässt sich mit Windows Media Player Classic öffnen! 
 Lässt sich gut von Premiere importieren, wird fertig angeglichen, Premiere kack nicht ab!
 Leider sind die Sounddaten gegen Ende asynchron und kommen ein bischen zu spät :/
 Das ist auch das einzige Problem, weil sonst wären die Daten echt sehr sehr gut für mich ...

 Naja ich mache nun nochmal ein Test un lass auf C:/ schreiben, um die USB2.0 Platte zu entlasten ...


----------



## Nico (1. November 2005)

Na also, geht doch. Aber warum machst Du die test mit so "Riesen-Files". Ich hatte doch vorgeschlagen mit kl. "Schnipseln", die Du doch im MM zurechtschneiden kannst - so 15-30 Sekunden-Teile...

Aber Danke für Deinen Bericht. Können bestimmt auch andere von profitieren - ua. ich  ;-)


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Naja ich musste Große Files n ehmen, da ich die auch testen wollte 
 Weil ich habe viele solcher Riesen Files, deswegen will ich diese auch testen, u know? 
 Naja, ist nur schade um die Sound asychronität ... 

 Naja, habe jetzt eh nochmal getestet 
 Und das Ergebnis ist echt Super 

 Also ich habe ja 2 Interne Platten, und 2 externe.
 Auf der einen 300GB externen liegen atm die ganzen Videos!

 Die Interne (Master Platte) hat 120GB und ist gesplittet in 2 Teile! Darauf liegebn Windows / Programme (C:/) und einige Backups auf der 2. Partition!

 Dann habe ich noch ne 160er GB interne, welche von den Zugriffszeiten etc ein bischen schneller ist. 

 So, nun habe ich Windows neugestartet, keine Programme wie FF oder Miranda geöffnet und Antivirus Proramm beendet, sodsas nur noch Inet an war und Firewall ...

 Nun habe ich wieder die selbe Datei (11gb) genommen (liegt auf der externen USB 2.0 Platte), und habe als Target meine 2. interne Platte angegeben (das ist die schneller, und auf dieser liegt kein Windows etc). Nun hat es wieder einen Fehler gegeben (your destination file has not been written completely. please verify it before deleting source file!)! Man sieht das auch an den Dateien, die neue umkodierte ist ca 1MB kleiner :>
 Ich hab die Datei wider angeschaut, und auch am Ende ist das Video noch richtig schön synchron 

 Perfekte Ergebnisse  *freu*

 Hoffe, dass dir das auch ein wenig weiterhilft


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Sche**s, das Video war nun zwar im Media Player synchron (wie eben berichtet), aber nachdem ich es in Premiere importiert habe, war es auch wider nicht mehr so synchron und außer hat es ein bischen gestockt (ja, ich habe es fertig angleichen lassne :> ) ... :\
 Eventuell liegt es daran, dass Premiere mit so großen Daten zu schaffen hat oder wie?

 Naja, ich werde nun versuchen, die letzten 5 Min abzuschneiden (also in Premiere direkt), sodass Premiere nur mit weniger Daten rumhantieren muss, und dann das nochmal checken!


----------



## Nico (1. November 2005)

Ja, Hintergrundprogramme ausschalten ist immer gut bei solch großen files.



			
				firstlord18 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Perfekte Ergebnisse  *freu*
> 
> Hoffe, dass dir das auch ein wenig weiterhilft



Gratulation. Klar, hilft mir auch...


----------



## Nico (1. November 2005)

2 Möglichkeiten:

- Mit APP => trenne Audio + Videospur (Rechtsklick) => dann mit alt + Pfeil links + rechts versuchen synchron zu bekommen...

- mit Virtualdub 
Schau mal unten unter synchronisieren...


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Hm, ich schau dann mal bei VD, weil mit APP ist das per Hand wohl ein bischen zu schwer ...

 Naja, kann es eventuell daran liegen, dass Premiere auf Primary Master Platte und das Video nun auf der Primary Slave Platte liegt, und das dann zu viel für APP ist?
 Weil das reine anschauen in MediaPlayer  ja perfekt


----------



## Nico (1. November 2005)

Vielleicht solltest Du erst einmal ein MPEG2 rendern + schauen, ob das OK ist. Wenn Ja mal auf DVD + am TV anschauen...


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest Du erst einmal ein MPEG2 rendern + schauen, ob das OK ist. Wenn Ja mal auf DVD + am TV anschauen...


 Welche Einstellungen soll ich dafür (also für MPEG2) genau vornehmen?


----------



## firstlord18 (1. November 2005)

Habs nähmlich grad als Microsoft unkomprimierte Avi-Datei exportiert ...
 ruckelt un so, und 5min sind 9GB  ... :\ ...


----------

